# «Μάτια μου μαύρα, μάτια μεγάλα μου» της Σοφίας Βέμπο (1954)



## Theseus (Feb 22, 2018)

Έχει κάποιος στη διάθεση τους στίχους του προαναφερομένου τραγουδιού; Δεν μπορώ να τους βρω στο ιντερνέτιο. Θα σας θα ήμουν ευγνώμων. Όλα τα τραγούδια τα περνώ με κόπο, μα φυσικά και με μεράκι, ένα ένα τη φορά.:)


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2018)

Το τραγούδι μού είναι παντελώς άγνωστο. Βλέπω ότι το έχει γράψει ο Γούναρης, αλλά δε νομιζω ότι είναι απο τα ιδιαίτερα επιτυχημένα του στιχουργικά. Απ'όσο ακούω ιδού οι στίχοι:
Μάτια μου μαύρα μου
μάτια μεγάλα μου
ματια μου ήμερα
που μου εφύγατε
κι ούτε που μου'πατε 
πού μου επήγατε. 
Μάτια μου μάυρα μου, μάτια μεγάλα μου, μάτια μου ήμερα
σε σας η σκέψη μου 
πετάει σήμερα. 
Μάτια μου μάυρα μου, μάτια μεγάλα μου, μάτια μου ήμερα
που με ξεχάσατε
κι από τα συννεφα 
με κατεβάσατε
Μάτια μου κλπ
που ν'αρμενίζετε
που να βρισκόσαστε
τί ν' αντικρίζετε
Μάτια μου μάυρα μου κλπ κλπ 
γλυκό μου όνειρο, πικρή μου χίμαιρα
σε σας η σκέψη μου 
πετάει σήμερα.


----------



## Palavra (Feb 23, 2018)

Θησέα, υπάρχει και αυτός εδώ ο ιστότοπος όπου μπορείς να ψάχνεις στίχους, έχει σχεδόν τα πάντα: www.stixoi.info


----------



## SBE (Feb 24, 2018)

Το συγκεκριμένο δεν το έχει, το κοίταξα πριν αρχισω να γράφω.


----------



## Theseus (Feb 24, 2018)

*Μάτια μου μαύρα*

Θεγξ και σας δυο. Τον ιστότοπο stixoi.info χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ, μα μερικές φορές οι στίχοι χρειάζονται διόρθωση και κάνω διασταύρωση στοιχείων με τον ιστότοπο 'Κιθαρα", τα οποία είναι πιο ακριβή.:)


----------

